# Hunting pigeons with BB's?



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

This question always popped into my head. There are various videos on YouTube , showing pigeons, doves and other feathered game as such taken down with BB air rifles. How come BB's are not intended for taking down feather game as such with slingshots? Is it because the BB s fly at a much higher FPS with air rifles as opposed to slingshots ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

For the most part a slingshot kills with blunt force trauma. That's why lead works well hunting. There's not much blunt force with a bb. A air gun has more penetration because of a small projectile at high speed. I can shoot a slingshot with hunting bands at a hanging t-shirt and the ball is pretty much stopped. I can shoot it with a air rifle and it will go right through the shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> For the most part a slingshot kills with blunt force trauma. That's why lead works well hunting. There's not much blunt force with a bb. A air gun has more penetration because of a small projectile at high speed. I can shoot a slingshot with hunting bands at a hanging t-shirt and the ball is pretty much stopped. I can shoot it with a air rifle and it will go right through the shirt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gueesed that as well, because of the difference in the bb travelling at least 3-4 times faster in a air rifle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't have never seen one of those videos however I do see pellet rifles that are comparable to a .22 being used. Personally I think it isn't humane however that is only my opinion. I agree with Cjw because that is probably why Gamo has made .22 round lead shot for their air rifles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It could be done but your going to lose a lot trying.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I take small birds with BBs from looped 1632 bands all the time. Not sure why anyone would say they can't unless they have never tried.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I take small birds with BBs from looped 1632 bands all the time. Not sure why anyone would say they can't unless they have never tried.


What kinda small birds? House sparrows ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I take small birds with BBs from looped 1632 bands all the time. Not sure why anyone would say they can't unless they have never tried.
> ...


Pigeons and doves.


----------



## Tony290515 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Tony290515 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Good shot, what ammo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony290515 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks it was 10mm steel

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Are we talking about 4.5mm bb or 9.5 plus?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

gabeb said:


> Are we talking about 4.5mm bb or 9.5 plus?


I'm talking 4.5 bb, but I think this thread is going in a different direction lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony290515 (Feb 18, 2016)

Awww ok lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

In my humble opinion.... If you're stuck in a survival situation and all you have for ammo is 4.5 bbs... Sure, go for it, it beats starving to death. But for regular pigeon hunting when you get to choose your ammo, 9.5mm minimum would be a much better choice to ensure a quick humane kill. Just my 2 cents.


----------

